# Seiko 6106-7107 Orange



## tourist (Mar 26, 2008)

Is there a good source for original metal Seiko bracelets? My watch is a seiko 6106-7107 1970 orange divers watch and needs a 20mm bracelet. I also have a Seiko 6139-8029 with a sticking second hand/stop watch, any suggestion as to a good place in the UK to send it for a service? Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

There is a guy in Singapore selling aftermarket replacement Seiko straps on the ebay. Although I havenâ€™t bought from him they look OK to me.

Most of us use Rye Time Watch Repairs for servicing â€" google the name and youâ€™ll find him.

Best of luck â€" Stu.


----------

